

Best Open Source Games - spindritf
http://worldofgnome.org/best-open-source-games/

======
milliams
I discovered Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead
([http://en.cataclysmdda.com/](http://en.cataclysmdda.com/)) yesterday. It's
an extensive open-source rogue-a-like set in a post-apocalyptic wasteland.
They've just successfully finished a Kickstarter to pay for one of the
developers to work on it full-time.

There's a summary video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GurxnNDl1AU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GurxnNDl1AU)
and an extensive Let's Play at
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGe_S5n7MjT1o79KUbduh...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGe_S5n7MjT1o79KUbduhe4xkZ-
zUbY7J)

